# question from Poland



## linoleum (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear All,
My name is Karolina Domagalska and I am a journalist from Poland. Currently, I am working on a book about Assisted Reproduction Technologies. In Poland topics such as solo motherhood or gamete donations are not openly talked about. They are rather reasons to descriminate against. Mainly because of the influence of Catholic Church. 
My aim is to show "the brave new world" as it is. Whether bishops and other antagonists like it or not. I also want to show people that struggle with fertility that they are not the only ones to make brave and difficult decisions. 
I am currently working on two subjects: solo motherhood and intra-family donation (or surrogacy). 
If you are willing to share your experience with me please contact me at: [email protected] I will be in London from October the 30th till November 6th. 
The book is going to be published in Polish. Unfortunatelly, I am unable to pay any fee. 
I would be more that happy to answer any questions about me or the book.
Best regards,
Karolina Domagalska


----------

